# Cocobolo Burl JG II



## Bean_counter (Aug 6, 2013)

Here is a rhodium and gold accented Junior Gent II fountain wrapped in Cocobolo burl that I got in a trade with Marcus (MJA). Marcus has some really nice burls and is a great guy to do business with. This was a special order from a lawyer in Denver that was due this week. Hope to get more business from others in his office. Very cool yellow/gold accent on the barrel. C&C welcome.


----------



## BassBlaster (Aug 6, 2013)

Thats purtyful!!!


----------



## rdabpenman (Aug 7, 2013)

You did a great looking blank justice using large components to show of as much of the timber as possible along with excellent Fit, Form and Finish with a nice choice of plating to complement the timber coloring.

Les


----------

